
Show HN: Startups are hard. We get in a funk sometimes. Made something to help - ngthatsme
Hey HN,<p>Been a lurker here for a while, and have a learnt a great deal from doing so. I don’t post much but I’ve found a great deal of comfort and motivation just reading what others go through when trying to start a business (which we all know is damn hard!).<p>So today I wanted to say thanks and share something which will hopefully make you smile, feel motivated and inspired as you go through the journey of building your own business.<p>As a founder of 2 startups - one slightly successful, one not successful at all - I’ve had a lot of ups and downs…sometimes felt downright miserable. We all get in a funk sometimes, and I found one of the things that helped me, aside from lurking on this sub, was to go read a bunch of inspirational&#x2F;motivational quotes. Might sound cheesy, but it really helped get me into the right frame of mind each day.<p>So as a side project, my friend and I set up a little text-based service that we’re calling “Happi”. Instead of you having to search for inspirational&#x2F;motivational quotes, we simply send you an SMS each morning to help you get in the right frame of mind and give you a good start to the day.<p>We just made it so it’s still in beta and US only. If it’s helpful to people we’ll probably roll it out to more countries.<p>So there it is, if you need a little cheer in your day, feel free to check it out and let us know what you think!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;happi.lol&#x2F;super-secret-page
======
pavornyoh
Probably a silly question but do standard test rates apply? Do you get to
customize who you want a quote from? For example, my favorites quotes are from
Winston Churchill as opposed to Shia LaBeouf. So I'd like that in the
morning... Looking forward to answers..:)

~~~
ngthatsme
Hi! So if you have an unlimited text messaging plan you'll be fine. Otherwise
standard rates from your carrier will apply / it will be counted toward your
monthly message limit.

We're definitely thinking of letting people customize it. The thought is to
build some basic AI in so we'd text you a few questions eg do you want quotes
about startups? funny quotes? motivational quotes? Depending what you answer,
that's what you'll get.

Alternatively, we could set the customization up as a webpage, then you can
check off the types of quotes/individuals who inspire you?

Any preference either way? text or web customization?

Thanks for the feedback!

------
Uptrenda
It's a cool idea. You should also allow the quotes to be sent via email

Edit: The click animation is awesome. I love special details like that.

------
junkers
I will check it out, very thoughtful!

------
gaastonsr
Thank you, I love this :)

~~~
ngthatsme
thanks! is there a particularly category you'd like us to start with eg quotes
for startup founders?

